
Why America Stopped Being a Startup Nation - sergeant3
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2016-01-20/why-america-stopped-being-a-startup-nation
======
PaulHoule
Two reasons. (1) Until Obamacare, health insurance could be almost impossible
to get for a small business and (2) the 401K and IRA programs have drained
money away from Main street towards Wall Street.

Before tax-advantaged savings you would save money in such a way that you
could tap it to start a business. Now people disinvest in their own businesses
and subsidize big businesses by investing in their 401K. No wonder why a few
people have it all.

------
dozzie
_America_ has never been a nation in the first place. It's two _continents_ ,
each with many countries.

